
Show HN: SongQuotes.Pro – A website with no cookies, analytics or frameworks - glook
https://songquotes.pro/
======
glook
This is a homegrown solution for me to save my favorite quotes from songs and
share them with other music lovers. I have grown rather tired of accepting
cookies thanks to GDPR and went with no cookies, no analytics, and did not use
any JS frameworks. Those things are fine, but I wanted an easy visit.

I do use amazon for the images and there is monetization behind the purchase
of music. I hope you enjoy it.

